# Trapped



## confusednfedup96 (Nov 26, 2012)

Trapped and don't know what to do.? I married young realized right away I made a mistake. He is much older and never really treated me well in the beginning but I still married him..I have tried to leave several times but he restricts me financially so I have to end up running back to him. He has never been faithful and wants to live an alternative lifestyle..he is obsessed..he is always on certain sites..sex sites talking to other women. I had a brief affair with a friend of his father's..and I fell in love with him deeply and can't stop thinking about him even though he is married now. I am mentally stressed all the time and want out but financially I can't..working on getting a job to do so..but it is a slow process..just wanted know if anyone had any coping skills or ideas in the meantime...I have no family to help me any suggestions??


----------



## LiamN (Nov 5, 2012)

Sounds tough - but you can be tougher. Two suggestions:
1) Educate yourself financially so that you can find ways to earn money. You will get tons of ideas online (what are your skills? you can sell your services over the internet very easily on sites such as fiverr or elance.com)
2) Create a picture of what you really want. Be as clear as you can. Hold that picture in your mind as often as you can and a plan will start to take shape.
You know you must get out of the situation you are in.... just start planning for it and you will get there.
All the best


----------

